# Cohutta WMA hunt Oct 11-14



## RossVegas (Sep 23, 2012)

Our mens group from church is planning a camping/hunting trip to the 4 day hunt in Cohutta.  Some guys come on Thursday and leave Sunday, others come in the AM and leave in the PM for only one day.  If anybody is interested in going, we'd love to have you.  We usually have a couple of devotionals while we're there. and basicly just hangout and have a good time.  Youth are allowed, and there's even been a couple of spouses come and hang out in camp.  Any takers?


----------



## xhunterx (Sep 24, 2012)

where are you camping at?


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 25, 2012)

Sounds like a good time. I haven't decided if I'm gonna camp or not. I'm close enough to drive if I get up early, but it would be nice not to have to make that LONG drive up the mtn in the dark.


----------



## RossVegas (Sep 25, 2012)

We usually camp at Cottonwood Patch


----------



## Gerrik (Sep 29, 2012)

Where's Cottonwood Patch? My first time hunting Cohutta. I'll be heading up Thursday night late.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 29, 2012)

Take Hwy 411 North threw Murray county. When you get to Cisco there will be a store on your left and a rock church on the right. Turn right at the church onto Old hwy 2. Stay strait on old 2 and follow the signs to Jacks River. Cotton wood patch is on your left about 2mi past the Conasauga river bridge.


----------



## RossVegas (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm heading up Thursday morning.  Hope to be in the woods hunting in the afternoon.  There should be some of our guys coming in Thursday, and more on Friday.  I drive a ford f-250 with camo on the bottom and a white camper top.  Look us up.


----------



## RossVegas (Oct 12, 2012)

I now know why it's called "Hunting".  I did some hunting yesterday, and today.  Unfortunatley, I didn't do any finding.  I found a couple of places the hogs had tore up pretty good.  I didn't find Pooh Bear, but I did find a couple of huge piles of bear poo.  Does that count?  I did meet Garrik from Norcross as I was leaving tonight.  I had to cut my trip short to do "Family Time" tomorrow.  We're going to ellijay to a pumpkin farm with the kids from our church.  If any of yall are head up tomorrow, good luck and be safe.  As of this evening, (1) buck, (2) bear, and (3) boar at the cisco station.  Around lunch time (1) buck, (1) bear, and (2) boar at the Holly Creek station.  But I passed some guys field dressing a deer on that side after that.


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Oct 15, 2012)

We didnt see the first bit of sign or game either :/ hiked A LOT and all for nothing. You're right tho....guess its called hunting instead of shooting lol!


----------



## RossVegas (Oct 15, 2012)

I wouldn't say for nothing.  It's beautiful up there.  Friday I went up to the top of the mountain.  I was at 3600'.  It was so foggy, I could barely see.  But I was overlooking this draw, fantastic.  Took a couple pics with my phone, was going to post.  The pics just don't do it justice.  I didn't get close enough to the edge.  Fear of heights and all.  That's why I hunt from a ground blind and not a stand.


----------

